# A night in Canada



## Crotalus (Sep 17, 2006)

We went out last night trying to find mostly wolf or bear. We saw hundrads of deer, mostly whitetailed, but a few mule deer aswell. Some skunks and a fox but no sign of a wolf or bear. We did find a very cold garter snake in the rain, plus some toads and frogs which is always fun to see. But the big predators eluded us.

We drove back home and in the city we turned on the radio and the news sad a black bear was spotted inside the city! They even told in what area so we hurried to that area and when we got close to it we saw a truck parked at a bridge pelar with something large and dark with plastic over it. Maybe it was the bear and they just shot it? We turned around and when we got there the truck was gone and under the plastic was three homeless people..

Quickly we drove off and listened to the next news broadcast and now they even told on what street the bear was and that it was up in a tree! We stopped at a gas station, got directions and when we finally found a bear this night it was up in a tree on a old couples backyard. A slightly bizarre situation - especially after no sleep and a night of bearhunting in prime bear habitat..

The bear was sedated with tranqulizers but it remained up in the tree for quite a while. After a while it fell down and they put a few more tranquilizer darts in her until she was groggy enough to be moved safely.



The tree:






The bear:


----------



## Sheri (Sep 18, 2006)

It should also be noted that when a reporter showed up, he phones in his report with inaccurate information - which would have taken about 30 seconds to find out, had he not been so eager to file it.

Moron. We corrected it but I mean... if they can't even cover a bear in the tree story accurately...  


Funnier though, was that we'd joked before about finding out bears were in the city while we were out looking for them. And when we look, we go hardcore, usually 8-12 hours a time.

Not the easiest animals to find despite the fact that Manitoba has 30,000 of them...


----------



## Sheri (Sep 18, 2006)

New story from today on the incident.


----------



## DE3 (Sep 18, 2006)

I hope I'm somewhat on-topic here, but locally there have been numerous sightings of mountain lions for a couple of years. Both in town, and Statewide (Iowa). 


> Straining their eyes as they walked toward the animal lying near a sidewalk adjacent to the UI Finkbine Golf Course on Sunday, Jim and Margie Ebert tried to identify what exactly was 200 feet in front of them. Was it a big dog? Maybe a wolf?
> 
> As the couple moved closer, it became clear - it was a massive mountain lion.
> 
> ...


 <credible witness Jim Ebert>


----------

